# Fujita No-name lure



## mamatrout (Apr 15, 2011)

I am looking for original Fujita No-name lures
If anyone has any please contact me


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ive seen this one here for some time, if you want responses, you need to post more details of what the lure is, etc.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

mamatrout said:


> I am looking for original Fujita No-name lures
> If anyone has any please contact me


The last ones I found were at Millers Rod & Gun in Youngstown. I made the mistake of mentioning it in my newspaper column and one guy came in and bought about all of them.

Give them a call and mention Bill Harding. They will tell you if they have any left.

Red's Sport Shop on Rt. 7 near Pine Lake entrance used to have a lure that was close to the Fujita No Name.

I understand Mr. Fujita developed the lure while in a camp during WW II. That was when they put most of the American Japanese in these camps and he got bored. There was a stream running through the camp and he made the lures to use in it. He caught so many fish others wanted to buy them and after the war he started the business. They catch a lot of crappies. I think it was Weber that had a take off and to get around the copyright they called their lure the N.A.M.E.


----------



## henry (Aug 4, 2011)

last time i used an original 'no-name' lure i ended up in the hospital getting the fly hook cut out of my head. although i was only 12 at the time it was the best fishing lure that i ever used and i have been looking for an original replacement ever since...been searching now for 40 years...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Here's a link. I can see why this would be effective on trout. --Tim

http://www.chicagolandcanoebase.com/NoNameLure.html........................................................................................


----------

